# Mauvais fonctionnement app sous IOS5



## Gaijin77 (14 Octobre 2011)

:hein: depuis la MAJ IOS5 j'ai plusieurs app qui déconnent ex: app de ma banque qui se referme toute seule en pleine cession ou icompta qui se fige lors de certaines manipulations obligeant à fermer l'app 
Quelqu'un rencontre des problèmes d'app aussi
Merci


----------



## Larme (14 Octobre 2011)

Mauvais forum, mais...
Sont-elles "certifiées" iOS5 ? As-tu essayé d'éteindre/redémarrer ton iPhone ?


----------



## Gaijin77 (14 Octobre 2011)

Désolé je viens de voir que je suis pas sur le bon forum 
Mes soucis sont sur iPad et oui j'ai redémarrer toujours pareil


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Allez hop ! on se téléporte dans le forum iPad...


----------



## Gaffophone (16 Octobre 2011)

J'ai exactement le même souci avec mon 3GS. Je ne pense pas que le problème vienne des applis puisque ça me le fait également avec Safari ou l'App Store


----------

